# Any other TESLA drivers out there? :)



## MyTes (Aug 3, 2018)

Ive been Ubering for 3 months now....twice a week, to the gym from work. I use the feature of the App that allows you to put s destination and get riders towards there. Almost always works out!

I drive a Tesls Model S and riders are always happy and curious. We usually discuss tesla and the car along the way, and folks always have lots and lots of questions. Also, as I mentioned in another thread, my tip rate is now around 60% of the rides! Usu as ll between $8 and $12. Love it. Oh and my rating is still 5.0 which I appreciate greatly.

So, any other Tesla drivers here? What's been your experience?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No. No I’m not.


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

I only Uber with the Tesla when the Maserati is in the shop. It is usually pretty solid. There are tons of good pool rides to be had going from my yacht to the mansion in the hills.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Tesla is now driven by the wife. Prius is all that pax deserve, so I bought a used 2010. I had a Model x P90d and when I knew it was going back I would do x rides in it. People just about shit their pants when the gull wing doors would open. Current Tesla is p85d model s, 2014. It was just rear ended and estimated cost to repair is up to $40k. Good times.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I would probably not be able to use one. 300 mile range seems like it would come up a little short on really busy days.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

No, but my engine runs on cold fusion.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine still uses rubber bands...8>)

With an occasional assist...









Rakos


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

I could jack one. Be right back.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Any markets where the model 3 is Select eligible? All I’ve seen is it’s on Lux / Lyft but only Uber X....due to middle seat being small.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Skinny1 said:


> Any markets where the model 3 is Select eligible? All I've seen is it's on Lux / Lyft but only Uber X....due to middle seat being small.


Isn't that the upgrade seat...

For the Tesla trunk monkey...???

I heard they had a cool new one...8>)

Rakos


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Why would a model3 be classified as a lux? It's a $35K enconobox like a Bolt.


----------



## MyTes (Aug 3, 2018)

njn said:


> Why would a model3 be classified as a lux? It's a $35K enconobox like a Bolt.


Lolol
That's cause you likely haven't yet driven the model 3. Hence your comparison of it to the bolt. I've owned the model 3 too, and I've also yest driven the bolt not at all comparable. The model 3 is much nicer in every single aspect. Now, model 3 compared to my Model S is obviously not a lux....but that's to be expected of course.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I test drove a P85D, which I liked, haven't driven a 3, on paper it seems too small for premium service.


----------



## MyTes (Aug 3, 2018)

njn said:


> I test drove a P85D, which I liked, haven't driven a 3, on paper it seems too small for premium service.


Yeah I actually agree with you. Sold mine because it was smaller than what we needed as a second car. We have 3 young kids and couldn't fit 3 car seats in the model 3 like we can in my model S.
Compared to someone considering between a $50k bmw 3 series and a $50k tesla model 3, I would take the model 3 any day of the week. The handling is awesome...the AP is great...the futuristic and minimalist feel is exactly what I like. But again, if I had the choice, I'd take the model S over all of those.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Lux / Select is not necessarily high class premium. Just a “nicer” car. As of
Now Uber I’ve read does not classify model 3 on select


----------



## MyTes (Aug 3, 2018)

Skinny1 said:


> Lux / Select is not necessarily high class premium. Just a "nicer" car. As of
> Now Uber I've read does not classify model 3 on select


Can you explain? Didnt know there were different classes of uber? Should I do anything to get into a different class? I think I'm at the base...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Oberyn Martell said:


> I only Uber with the Tesla when the Maserati is in the shop. It is usually pretty solid. There are tons of good pool rides to be had going from my yacht to the mansion in the hills.


Of course, those of us with a Maserati know it is always in the shop.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

MyTes said:


> Ive been Ubering for 3 months now....twice a week, to the gym from work. I use the feature of the App that allows you to put s destination and get riders towards there. Almost always works out!
> 
> I drive a Tesls Model S and riders are always happy and curious. We usually discuss tesla and the car along the way, and folks always have lots and lots of questions. Also, as I mentioned in another thread, my tip rate is now around 60% of the rides! Usu as ll between $8 and $12. Love it. Oh and my rating is still 5.0 which I appreciate greatly.
> 
> So, any other Tesla drivers here? What's been your experience?


Sorry, I drive an M3.



MyTes said:


> Yeah I actually agree with you. Sold mine because it was smaller than what we needed as a second car. We have 3 young kids and couldn't fit 3 car seats in the model 3 like we can in my model S.
> Compared to someone considering between a $50k bmw 3 series and a $50k tesla model 3, I would take the model 3 any day of the week. The handling is awesome...the AP is great...the futuristic and minimalist feel is exactly what I like. But again, if I had the choice, I'd take the model S over all of those.


Until you hit 300 miles and there is no place to recharge.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Traded the 2009 M3 Convertible, V8 for the 2014 Tesla S. BMW was a beautiful car, woke up angry and had a fantastic exhaust note. However, the repair bills made that car expensive to drive, fun, but expensive.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Traded the 2009 M3 Convertible, V8 for the 2014 Tesla S. BMW was a beautiful car, woke up angry and had a fantastic exhaust note. However, the repair bills made that car expensive to drive, fun, but expensive.


Angry exhaust? ouch. Wise decision.


----------



## willieworks (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey Tes. I've been driving my 2016 Model X 90D in L.A. since the first week of January. Seems like I bring down a very consistent $25/ hour online on average. The free supercharging makes it actually profitable. The wow factor of the Falcon Wing doors makes for very impressed riders. I'm approaching 300 rides with a perfect 5.00 stars record and a bunch of compliments. I accept UberX/Pool and Select requests. People feel like the won something when I pull up.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I can make that in a Prius or Minivan by doing multiple gigs. I guess I have a different take. You don't deserve a ride in a Tesla if you are paying pool or X rates and I won't disgrace the car by picking your cheap ass up. My focus is catering in the morning, other delivery gigs in the afternoon and uber/lyft only if there is surge. To each his own, but I do understand how people get excited when they paid nothing and get a ride in a $100k car. After car payments and depreciation, value of your time, I would argue with the profitable statement. Even if you paid cash, that money could have been in an investment earning more than your depreciating asset. They are nice cars, I miss my P90D X and P85D S, went away with divorce filing. Next car will likely be an escalade, denali or suburban on Black Suv platform, still open where I live and plenty of demand.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Model Y for mid 30ish to 50?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Driving a Tesla for rideshare is like Kate Upton showing up for a $20 rub and tug.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

You


kdyrpr said:


> Driving a Tesla for rideshare is like Kate Upton showing up for a $20 rub and tug.


You could have said the same thing about Prius 10 years ago. They were rare and expensive. Fast-forward a decade, and they are the most popular rideshare car. The money talks, and if you are driving full-time rideshare miles, then they are cheaper to drive.

Electric vehicles (today) are rare and expensive (only 1 in every 50 new cars sold). But the cost per-mile of electricity is 1/3 to 1/4 that of gas (more like 1/2 compared to a Prius). There is no engine or transmission wear comparable to a gas car. For most normal EV drivers, a set of brake pads last the life of the car because most of the braking is done by the motor/generator. The big wear items on an electric vehicle are tires, CV joints and suspension, which are just like any car.

I think over time, we'll see that money wins, just like it did with the Prius. Driving an EV for rideshare full-time may only save $1k-$2k/year on gas versus a Prius today, so doing 3 years of rideshare in a Prius is still cheaper than doing rideshare in an eletric car for 3 years. I'd bet that a used 30kwhr electric will be within $3k of a used Prius within 2 years (especially as all the new electrics have 60kwhr+). I'd bet that in 10 years, some electric car will be the new Prius. Probably not a Tesla, but some electric.

BTW, I think if you're looking at 300k+ miles (like a taxi fleet), then electric is already cheaper.  Both on gas, and also on repairs. But nobody "plans" to do rideshare full-time for 6 years straight, so we don't look at 300k miles.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ignatowski said:


> You
> 
> You could have said the same thing about Prius 10 years ago. They were rare and expensive. Fast-forward a decade, and they are the most popular rideshare car. The money talks, and if you are driving full-time rideshare miles, then they are cheaper to drive.
> 
> ...


No you couldn't the Prius never was an 50k+ car. As a matter of fact a lot of Tesla's are closer to 100k. It's cheaper to buy a corvette than a Tesla, very poor comparison.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> Lux / Select is not necessarily high class premium. Just a "nicer" car. As of
> Now Uber I've read does not classify model 3 on select


None of Tesla cars can be considered as a lux cars. Have you set inside? Most of Japanese economy sedans feels a lot more premium.
It's fairly new thing that's why it's kinda wow effect, but after a week feels like it's just cheaper to drive.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No you couldn't the Prius never was an 50k+ car. As a matter of fact a lot of Tesla's are closer to 100k. It's cheaper to buy a corvette than a Tesla, very poor comparison.


Tesla sells $100k+ cars. Toyo/Lexus sells $100k+ cars. Not all cars from either company cost $100k.

You've got a point that the 1997 base Prius MSRP was $20k ($31,490 in 2019 dollars). Tesla 3 base MSRP is $36,200 in 2019 dollars. So Tesla is indeed 15% more expensive than the Prius was then. Today, I would only save about $1.3k/year driving 50k miles/year (Tesla vs Prius), so the Prius is still $3k cheaper over 3 years and 150k miles.

I'm saying that rideshare drivers doing 50k/year miles will continue to pick whatever used car is the cheapest to drive 150k miles in (purchase price minus resale price, plus maintenance, plus fuel). I'm also pointing out that late-night TV hosts used to mock Prius owners as crazy hippies, and now the Prius the most common car among the 2 million US uber drivers... because we just need to make money. Who would have guessed?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ignatowski said:


> Tesla sells $100k+ cars. Toyo/Lexus sells $100k+ cars. Not all cars from either company cost $100k.
> 
> You've got a point that the 1997 base Prius MSRP was $20k ($31,490 in 2019 dollars). Tesla 3 base MSRP is $36,200 in 2019 dollars. So Tesla is indeed 15% more expensive than the Prius was then. Today, I would only save about $1.3k/year driving 50k miles/year (Tesla vs Prius), so the Prius is still $3k cheaper over 3 years and 150k miles.
> 
> I'm saying that rideshare drivers doing 50k/year miles will continue to pick whatever used car is the cheapest to drive 150k miles in (purchase price minus resale price, plus maintenance, plus fuel). I'm also pointing out that late-night TV hosts used to mock Prius owners as crazy hippies, and now the Prius the most common car among the 2 million US uber drivers... because we just need to make money. Who would have guessed?


Tesla 3 is +40k, they really did want to make that 35k goal but it didn't pan out. I wish they would've made that 35k goal too because Tesla's would've become more common place bringing the cost of production further down.

Yea I do remember all the Prius jokes and before that ,see the plastic "jap" car jokes in movies pre 90's. Tesla's a different animal though it's hard to laugh at that 0-60 and winged doors.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Driving a Tesla for rideshare is like Kate Upton showing up for a $20 rub and tug.


 It’s actually not bad, no maintenance, free charging everywhere, and customers tip better in nice cars!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Authority said:


> It’s actually not bad, no maintenance, free charging everywhere, and customers tip better in nice cars!


Tesla is a shit car to do rideshare in, and their is nothing “nice” about them, other than the tech. The interior is shit. Paxholes don’t know how to open the doors, and the back seat is smaller than a Prius. How it qualifies for Comfort on Uber, and Lux on Lyft, is beyond me.

Just so you don’t embarrass yourself….here’s MY proof…..where’s yours?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Quick story . There were 5 over priced tesla sitting at a charge station . People are inside there cars and outside. 
It was 95 outside . They paid 5 times as much as my car. I pay 10 bucks gas i will be good to go for 110 miles enjoying my ac. Burr its cold . Look at those tesla idiots lol. charging there cars sweating there balls off . 
Tesla is a car you buy so you can say you own a tesla. Or that 500 apple watch . same as a 30 dollar watch .
Smart people sit in the hot humid heat charging there cars lmao lol ! Enjoy your toy car. Tesla cant drive across the state . Better bring a long extension cord to charge it .
Also i wonder why they did not just charge there cars at night home .


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MyTes said:


> Ive been Ubering for 3 months now....twice a week, to the gym from work. I use the feature of the App that allows you to put s destination and get riders towards there. Almost always works out!
> 
> I drive a Tesls Model S and riders are always happy and curious. We usually discuss tesla and the car along the way, and folks always have lots and lots of questions. Also, as I mentioned in another thread, my tip rate is now around 60% of the rides! Usu as ll between $8 and $12. Love it. Oh and my rating is still 5.0 which I appreciate greatly.
> 
> So, any other Tesla drivers here? What's been your experience?


Just wait 'till your Tesla gets it's puke initiation. Trust me, it'll happen regardless of where, or when you drive!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Quick story


You revived a 2 1/2 year old thread for that??

Unrelated to your post.... as a kid my neighbor's father used to chastise him by saying, "Son, why don't you keep your mouth shut and let people just _think_ you're stupid, rather than opening it and confirming it beyond all doubt."


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Quick story . There were 5 over priced tesla sitting at a charge station . People are inside there cars and outside.
> It was 95 outside . They paid 5 times as much as my car. I pay 10 bucks gas i will be good to go for 110 miles enjoying my ac. Burr its cold . Look at those tesla idiots lol. charging there cars sweating there balls off .
> Tesla is a car you buy so you can say you own a tesla. Or that 500 apple watch . same as a 30 dollar watch .
> Smart people sit in the hot humid heat charging there cars lmao lol ! Enjoy your toy car. Tesla cant drive across the state . Better bring a long extension cord to charge it .
> Also i wonder why they did not just charge there cars at night home .


Your post is a little confusing, but I generally charge for free at a city charger at night. By charging for free, Ubering is even more profitable. Plus no oil changes, no tune ups, no emissions, its pretty great. If I did need to go to a Supercharger, it’s about $10 for almost $300 miles.

The most confusing part in your post is about people sitting in the heat? Tesla has great air conditioning (technically a “heat pump”) so why would anyone be hot? Doesn’t make sense.

By the way I drove mine to Aspen last January… no problems driving across the state and several other states!


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Just wait 'till your Tesla gets it's puke initiation. Trust me, it'll happen regardless of where, or when you drive!


I’ve driven part time for five years never had anyone puke, but I don’t drive at night. If someone did puke, I’d think it be easier to clean, because it’s not leather?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Tesla is a shit car to do rideshare in, and their is nothing “nice” about them, other than the tech. The interior is shit. Paxholes don’t know how to open the doors, and the back seat is smaller than a Prius. How it qualifies for Comfort on Uber, and Lux on Lyft, is beyond me.


I agree, the Tesla isn’t particularly luxurious. There’s no leather or wood or anything… all plastic. The seats are pretty comfortable though. I like it because I get free charging which makes it more profitable and because there’s no maintenance… and because with all that power it’s fun to drive. But you’re right, it’s not that luxurious, and you do have to tell people how to open the door. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> You revived a 2 1/2 year old thread for that??
> 
> Unrelated to your post.... as a kid my neighbor's father used to chastise him by saying, "Son, why don't you keep your mouth shut and let people just _think_ you're stupid, rather than opening it and confirming it beyond all doubt."


Lol, he’s been posting like a madman……from out of the blue. Some crazy shit too, such as this one.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, he’s been posting like a madman……from out of the blue. Some crazy shit too, such as this one.


”He” who?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Just wait 'till your Tesla gets it's puke initiation. Trust me, it'll happen regardless of where, or when you drive!


Someone here once said, "Pukers are always your fault."

(Come to think of it, I think it was @PukersAreAlwaysYourFault ) 🤣

Bring a small trashcan--with a liner.


Spoiler:  A man gets drunk at a bar...



...and vomits all over the front of his shirt.

He looks up, eyes bleary and bloodshot and says, “My wife is gonna kill me, she told me not to drink so much.”

The bartender asks, “Do you have a twenty dollar bill?”

The guy responds, “Yeah, but how’s that gonna help me?”

Bartender says, “Take the twenty, fold it up, put it in your breast pocket, and when your wife sees you tell her someone puked on you and gave you twenty bucks to pay for the dry cleaning.”

The guy thinks it’s genius and gets himself prepared then stumbles home, as no rideshare driver will have him.

When his wife greets him as he enters she’s livid, but he calmly pulls the money out of his shirt pocket and says to her, “Don’t worry honey, it wasn’t me, I just had one or two, someone at the bar was having a bad night and threw up on me. He gave me twenty dollars for dry cleaning.”

His wife looks at the bills in his hand and says, “But that’s forty dollars...?”

The guy says, “Yeah well he shit in my pants too.”


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Authority said:


> I’ve driven part time for five years never had anyone puke, but I don’t drive at night. If someone did puke, I’d think it be easier to clean, because it’s not leather?


As I said, pukers can happen anywhere, at anytime. Avoiding nights, does not avoid pukers!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Someone here once said, "Pukers are always your fault."
> 
> (Come to think of it, I think it was @PukersAreAlwaysYourFault ) 🤣
> 
> ...


I stand by that.

For life.

It will always apply.

P.S. Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Authority said:


> It’s actually not bad, no maintenance, free charging everywhere, and customers tip better in nice cars!


Accept for tires there has to be SOME maintenance??


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Accept for tires there has to be SOME maintenance??


For a Tesla, it’s literally cabin air filter every 2 years, brake fluid inspection every 2 years, and AC desiccant bag changed every 3 years.

That’s it.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Maintenance costs are pretty low, though they do exist. Tesla, in my opinion, hides these behind a smoke-and-mirrors "inspection" and "maintenance is on an as-needed basis" "policy" instead of being up front about actually needing to replace things as they wear, which is suspicious given it's more of a selling point in their favor than anything. Maybe it's because they don't want people thinking it's a car, rather "it's a Tesla"--but it's a car. A car that runs on batteries.

So let me be up front: The way I see it, Tesla wants to look at the car for the first five years of ownership and only those years. Not much has to be done, but like any car if you want it to last you do the necessary service to prolong the life of the vehicle. Tesla isn't alone in this, BMW and a few others have pulled some pretty questionable antics in my opinion, so let's lay a few things out in the open.

Being Tesla makes cars, tires need to be balanced and rotated. The difference here is Tesla has special tires due to the high weight of the vehicle, so that's a bit spendy, but expected.

As @Bork_Bork_Bork mentioned, the brake fluid needs to be "inspected," which actually means _maintained_, and that does mean changed periodically. Because of regenerative braking the brakes don't see lots of use, but the pads and fluids still need replacement as they are used.

Tesla likes to say "inspected" but let's face it, there's no Unicorn magic in there, so fluids and filters need replacement. That not only means the cabin air filter, but the air conditioning system*s*. The cabin has one, and the battery has its own cooling system, so both need maintenance.

While most people don't think of grease as a fluid, it needs to be changed like oil, since that's what grease contains. So all the pivot points need to be greased regularly.

Each gearbox needs the fluid changed out--yeah, they're filled with fluid only known to Tesla, and like any differential fluid the gearbox fluid needs changing, though not often. Still, it's a service point..

The heating systems (cabin and battery) are fluid driven, so there are hoses to inspect as heat causes them to out-gas and "dry-rot."

*Then there's the unexpected stuff. *The build quality isn't stellar, though pretty good. Things break, so one component may affect another unexpectedly. Tesla wrote a rather lengthy diagnostic log to a memory chip that wears it out, so that's $2,000 or so when it goes. They eventually did issue a recall on some vehicles when the government got involved for "safety issues," so that may be covered.

Door alignment can be an issue over time, especially if the hinge points aren't lubricated regularly. If they don't register at closed properly, good luck driving out of your garage.

The charging hatch has been known to fail, and in some cases shut down the car. Same with the hood latches, though that's a real pain to disassemble since they're also electronic release and burried inside the area they're protecting, so getting to them...uhg.

_Some _people had the rear bench seat wear out prematurely (8,000 miles), and OMg that's a spendy ordeal. I think they resolved that on newer models, but replacement can cost $5,000 with labor. I don't want to over-emphasize this one though because it seemed to be on a limited number of cars and was more of a manufacturing oddity than anything, though I do mention it because things like this are at least partly at the owner's expense from what I've seen. I'm sure someone will object to this being listed, but there's also things like the stitching sometimes letting go, though again not on a lot of cars.

The headlight lenses lose their UV glaze and haze up (I just saw this on a Tesla this morning). They're clear plastic covers, so this should be expected. It can be costly to fix unless you're really handy and can sand them down and re-coat them yourself.

There can be wiring and/or connector issues, though they're not common. More common is a poorly-made Chinese USB power adapter putting noise into the electrical system and taking down the car until removed (just unplug it). So this is more of a positive point than negative because the issues are infrequent and usually easily fixed. Tesla has loads of wiring, so this is more a testament to how good it is. The exception is flood damage or a collision causing an unexpected water ingress, then it's not so fun.

Hitting something or being hit (a collision) can result in a lot of expense and down-time. Tesla is a notoriously difficult brand to work on, and the corner garage can't do it. That leaves a few service centers that can, traveling Tesla mechanics, and shipping your car to a service center.

That huge display screen that runs everything. Yeah, you have to look at it because it's flat and there's no feeling for the button indent/outdent. And if it malfunctions you're screwed. If something is in a sub-menu it's difficult to access when driving. Until you get used to it, then you love it. Unless it breaks, or your kid breaks it, then it sucks elephant balls (meaning is a big-time inconvenience, according to the kid that broke one).

Batteries eventually need to be replaced. I only mention it because nobody wants to. Lithium batteries age, so even without use they'll lose capacity with time. If I buy an $80,000 Toyota=Lexus/Honda=Acura with preventative maintenance and conservative driving I can expect 500,000 miles of life (if they don't rust out first). The cost of Tesla lithium battery replacement may therefore be a consideration. Oh, lithium batteries won't save the world. "EV" sounds great, but it's really a lithium battery powered car and lithium is really, really bad for the environment.

They rust. Yup, they do. Inside, outside, underside, all sides. Until Elon makes them from recycled plastic straws they'll do that.

Oh, there's that charging station unavailability thing on holidays, or when an area loses power. Like California. Or any state that has tornadoes, hurricanes, winter storms, excessive summer heat, or dependence on "renewable energy." I hear it builds character.

And...Total Cost of Ownership is 2x to 3x the cost of a comparable non-electric vehicle. I wrote a piece on that, but that's kind of off-topic for this post.

Finally, *parts are OMg expensive*. It's kind of like buying BMW parts in the U.S., except Tesla is in the U.S. And there are parts shortages. Normally this wouldn't be horrible, but if it's part of an electrical system where the outcome causes the car to shut down, well, it's down. Also, many parts are "keyed" with an encryption code so only dealers can tell the car to accept the replacement part. I should mention labor is OMg expensive also. And the service centers often have a two week backlog before they can even look at your car. (Plus 2 weeks to get parts, plus two weeks to put them in, plus the time to find the remaining problems and rectify them....)

---
*So, with all that said, is Tesla a bad brand?* No. It's an impressive, cutting edge, revolutionary vehicle. It's touted as a luxury vehicle, and in some ways is, others, not so much. It's a car, or a car that's almost an SUV depending on the model--an SUV you can bash your head on while getting in--which makes it unique. If the gull-wing doors work. And you're not in a parking spot where you don't have room to open them--yeah, let your kids stand idly in the parking lot looking at their smartphones while you back the Model X out without running them over.

Will the Cult Of Tesla lynch you if you say anything bad about it? Probably, but only verbally. (Knowing yoga isn't helpful in this situation.)

Honestly, electric vehicles aren't that great--not if you realize "they're a car." Or mini SUV. Or...no, the Cybertruck still isn't out. They're not that bad either. They do tend to over-promise and under-deliver, but they're not bad, are fun in many ways, and for some people make a lot of sense. *Remember this is the flip-side of electric vehicles that people don't want to talk about, and should be balanced with the good and great points that are very valid.*

I like electric vehicles, and while I did poke at Tesla quite a bit here please take it within the total context of vehicle ownership and with the understanding there are pros and cons to owning any vehicle.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Maintenance costs are pretty low, though they do exist. Tesla, in my opinion, hides these behind a smoke-and-mirrors "inspection" and "maintenance is on an as-needed basis" "policy" instead of being up front about actually needing to replace things as they wear, which is suspicious given it's more of a selling point in their favor than anything. Maybe it's because they don't want people thinking it's a car, rather "it's a Tesla"--but it's a car. A car that runs on batteries.
> 
> HUGE SNIP
> 
> I like electric vehicles, and while I did poke at Tesla quite a bit here please take it within the total context of vehicle ownership and with the understanding there are pros and cons to owning any vehicle.


I’m no Tesla fanboi, but you’re soooo right, so many think Teslas are magic. It’s just typical lemming behavior.
Teslas are just cars with great tech, and 0 luxury.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Maintenance costs are pretty low, though they do exist. Tesla, in my opinion, hides these behind a smoke-and-mirrors "inspection" and "maintenance is on an as-needed basis" "policy" instead of being up front about actually needing to replace things as they wear, which is suspicious given it's more of a selling point in their favor than anything. Maybe it's because they don't want people thinking it's a car, rather "it's a Tesla"--but it's a car. A car that runs on batteries.
> 
> So let me be up front: The way I see it, Tesla wants to look at the car for the first five years of ownership and only those years. Not much has to be done, but like any car if you want it to last you do the necessary service to prolong the life of the vehicle. Tesla isn't alone in this, BMW and a few others have pulled some pretty questionable antics in my opinion, so let's lay a few things out in the open.
> 
> ...


You make a lot of good points, here's my take on things.

I have a 3 LR. I agree, it's not really a luxury car, doesn't have the appointments, features etc... that my Toyota Avalon had for 12K less. It is however an amazing piece of technology and a blast to drive. 0 to 60 in 4.2 seconds, whoo, hoo!!
In my mind, it's probably overpriced by 10K but I smile every time I drive it. 

I don't have the reference but someone ran 6 or 7 Tesla's for 3 million miles (limo service) and quantified their total cost of ownership. It was very low, much lower than an ICE vehicle. That's not to say that they didn't have their $1500 door handles but overall, the failures were far and few between. You could easily get away with air filter, 12 volt battery, wiper blades and tires for quite a few years. 

Battery degredation is an issue but overplayed by many. With proper care you should have 70-75% of range still after 10 years. I've got about 270 miles practically (rated at 350 miles) , even at 190 miles, that still works for me.

If you get into an accident, you are screwed, it's way too easy to "damage" the battery and have a 20K repair. It's a replacement part, not serviced. 

Should you ride share in it? Heck no!! You are asking for it. Your fuel cost may only be 4 cents a mile but paxholes will quickly destroy door handles, windows or something else.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Each gearbox needs the fluid changed out--yeah, they're filled with fluid only known to Tesla, and like any differential fluid the gearbox fluid needs changing, though not often. Still, it's a service point..
> 
> Oh, lithium batteries won't save the world. "EV" sounds great, but it's really a lithium battery powered car and lithium is really, really bad for the environment.
> 
> ...


Well done. That's a pretty good dissertation you penned there. Tesla does tend to minimize service needs. Tesla hasn't changed the laws of physics (barely), and brake fluid still absorbs moisture and needs changing. As example.

But you are losing me on...

Small point. Tesla uses standard issue transmission fluid in the gearbox of its cars (can't recall the variety). At least they did with the Model 3, when I looked it up.

Lithium is a minor element in the battery. To use your vernacular more accurately, a Tesla is a nickel battery powered car. Still, your point about lithium being harmful to the environment may be correct. I look at this way... we are near the end of the road for gasoline/diesel powered vehicles. We are near the beginning of the road with EVs. Battery tech continues to evolve, and although at a snail's pace, its going in a cleaner direction. Advantage: EVs.

"_Total Cost of Ownership is 2x to 3x the cost of a comparable non-electric vehicle_" Whaaaat? Need a link to back a claim like that up please.

"_Honestly, electric vehicles aren't that great--not if you realize "they're a car_."" Really? Is that your final answer?

And, with most of these points, let us not forget that Tesla is well on its way to achieving its goal of the million mile powertrain. Battery chemistry is improving relentlessly. That aforementioned gearbox has a [changeable] oil filter. Lots of engineering efforting to make the car last a long time. If you don't get in a wreck your Tesla should do well in terms of lifespan.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Should you ride share in it? Heck no!! You are asking for it. Your fuel cost may only be 4 cents a mile but paxholes will quickly destroy door handles, windows or something else.


Perhaps, but I have had two tesla's on order, that if I had taken delivery of, would be put to use part time for RS. I put 65K miles on my 2019 Bolt EV (the first one) and when I removed the seat covers and returned to the dealer they commented that it looked like no one had ever ridden in the back seat.

If I take delivery on my reserved Tesla CyberTruck it to will be put to work in the fields to help earn its keep. I trust the control I have with RS as opposed to letting the car out on weekends through Turo. ;>

Just sayin'.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Well done. That's a pretty good dissertation you penned there. Tesla does tend to minimize service needs. Tesla hasn't changed the laws of physics (barely), and brake fluid still absorbs moisture and needs changing. As example.
> 
> But you are losing me on...
> 
> ...


On the older units the gearbox oil is suspected to be Mobil SHC 629. Looking for the type (again, since I haven't done it in a while), it seems to be Dexron 6 for the newer gearboxes. Why this is such a long-term secret I don't know, but thanks for prompting me to take another look.

Tesla batteries continue to evolve and lead the industry by an incredible gap. Currently they seem to use lithium-nickel-cobalt-aluminium chemistry. The cobalt seems to be another hot button due to forced labor issues (previous link), and with producing more batteries that will probably only worsen. Not my main point, but definitely something to think about. I personally think battery technology is improving at a dramatic rate and am happy to see it. Recycling is an issue though, another thing people don't want to discuss, but is off-topic in this case.

TCO: The $20,000 is the pre-paid cost on a $40,000 battery and very, very risky vs. another investment due to the caveats of the agreement (like the assumption of future battery costs on Tesla's part), but in brief I wrote in 2019 (elsewhere):


Spoiler: Tesla Electric vs. Comperable Gas $ per Mile



Superchargers used to be free, now there's a fee. They've also added an Idle Fee, although it seems reasonable that if some self-important SMUG ties up a charger needlessly they should be penalized.

As a side note, this begs the question: Is electric cheaper than gas?

The 85 kWh Tesla Model S costs about $22 to fully charge as of March 2018.
The maximum range on a full charge is 265 miles.
If we compare the Model S with a car that gets 30 MPG, the gas engine would use 8.83 gallons of fuel.
If $22 was spend on 8.83 gallons of gas, the fuel would cost $2.49 per gallon.
When the battery pack wears out, replacement cost is around $40,000. (There's a bunch of hedging-your-bet if you want it for less than that, but as with all bets, you could lose...)
To be fair, gas was about $3.50/gallon at that time, and since then fuel prices came down to $1.92 (currently in WI), and electricity prices went up. So to lean the calculations in Tesla's favor and fix gas rates at $3.50/gal and electricity at $22/charge, and ignoring the price of the Model S, which again is hugely leaning in Tesla's favor, Tesla's battery cost adds $0.50/mile (figuring it lasts about 80,000 miles and costs $40,000), or $132 to that 265 mile trip.

Gas engine: $22 per 265 miles at $2.50/gallon, *$31* at $3.50/gal., assuming 30 MPG.
Tesla: $22 + $132 = *$154* per fill-up at 265 miles.

Even if electricity was free, _the batteries aren't_, and that's where the major expense lies.


With that said, current Tesla batteries do seem to be lasting more than 80,000 miles, so the above is out of date.

Yes, I think Tesla's are great if looking at the technology and uniqueness, but not if they're thought of as if they were a gas-powered car (instead of electric) that takes a loooong time to fill, where the engine needs to be replaced periodically (instead pf the battery). They're also not as nice inside or outside as they're made out to be, but they are nice, and definitely unique and stylish in a good way. *In no way* am I trying to minimize other's purpose and valuation of the car.

The single-speed gearbox is truly awesome.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Perhaps, but I have had two tesla's on order, that if I had taken delivery of, would be put to use part time for RS. I put 65K miles on my 2019 Bolt EV (the first one) and when I removed the seat covers and returned to the dealer they commented that it looked like no one had ever ridden in the back seat.
> 
> If I take delivery on my reserved Tesla CyberTruck it to will be put to work in the fields to help earn its keep. I trust the control I have with RS as opposed to letting the car out on weekends through Turo. ;>
> 
> Just sayin'.


I'm with you, no way I would ever let the car go out on Turo, especially with something as fast as this, you are asking for it to be abused. 
The problem with using a Tesla for RS is that people do not know what to do with the doors. They are likely to place pressure on the outside handles and use the emergency release from the inside. I've asked a few people who do use them for rides and they have expressed those concerns. Then there's the fact that I didn't buy it as a rational purchase, I got it for me to enjoy and I don't need a paxhole barfing in it, I would kill them. I have a beater van for that it is meant to be used and abused.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> On the older units the gearbox oil is suspected to be Mobil SHC 629. Looking for the type (again, since I haven't done it in a while), it seems to be Dexron 6 for the newer gearboxes. Why this is such a long-term secret I don't know, but thanks for prompting me to take another look.
> 
> Tesla batteries continue to evolve and lead the industry by an incredible gap. Currently they seem to use lithium-nickel-cobalt-aluminium chemistry. The cobalt seems to be another hot button due to forced labor issues (previous link), and with producing more batteries that will probably only worsen. Not my main point, but definitely something to think about. I personally think battery technology is improving at a dramatic rate and am happy to see it. Recycling is an issue though, another thing people don't want to discuss, but is off-topic in this case.
> 
> ...


There's no doubt that electric is cheaper per mile, here's why.

I charge at home via a dryer socket. My cost per kwH is 10.5 cents, worst case scenario I get 3 miles to the KwH or roughly 4 cents per mile for electricity. Most of the time 3-4 hours of charge overnight is sufficient to cover the miles driven by me for a few days. Worst case, 10 hours overnight will get me 250 miles of range. A supercharger at 25cents per KwH will get me 180 miles of range in 20 minutes. So yes, a little more inconvenient than an ICE vehicle IF you don't change your habits or you have the occasional last minute emergency. In 4 months I've never had cause to go below 20% battery and frankly it's really convenient to just plug the car in instead of having to go to the gas station and drop 50 bucks on a tank. 
The battery in the model 3 LR is $16K I think. Assuming it lasts 160K till the range is crippling (and you could still use it for a 100 mile range car) you are talking another 10 cents per mile in battery cost. But that's not a fair comparison, how much of your engine/transmission/brakes have you used up in 150K miles? I will probably go 150K minimum without replacing the brakes, just did a 150 mile trip and tapped them once.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

You‘re entitled to your opinion, but not to your own facts. Much of what you’re saying is just flat out wrong. For example…



WI_Hedgehog said:


> Each gearbox needs the fluid changed out--yeah, they're filled with fluid only known to Tesla, and like any differential fluid *the gearbox fluid needs changing*, though not often.


Teslas electric motors have two moving parts, and single-speed “transmissions” that have no gears. There’s no “gearbox fluid changing”. The Tesla drivetrain has about 17 moving parts compared with about 200 in a conventional internal combustion drivetrain. Less moving parts, less things to break. In fact 9 out of ten of the most common automotive repairs don’t even exist on a Tesla.

The only things most owners will ever have to do are wiper blades (if you live where it rains), brakes, and tires. Tesla brakes last two to three times longer that on other cars because of the regenerative braking. The only filter is a cabin air filter, which is certainly optional, and costs $10 on Amazon. Plus there‘s a ton of advantages people don’t realize until they get one… like using HOV lanes, no annual emissions test (because there’s no emissions), no expensive lost fobs to replace because there aren’t any fobs, no leaky fluids in your garage because there aren’t any fluids, etc.

Perhaps the most under rated thing about owning a Tesla is charging at home and never having to go into a dirty convenience store or sketchy gas station again.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The battery in the model 3 LR is $16K I think. Assuming it lasts 160K till the range is crippling (and you could still use it for a 100 mile range car) you are talking another 10 cents per mile in battery cost. But that's not a fair comparison, how much of your engine/transmission/brakes have you used up in 150K miles? I will probably go 150K minimum without replacing the brakes, just did a 150 mile trip and tapped them once.


160K miles?? Battery typically lasts well over 500K… closer to a million. Longer than most engines, and without any maintenance costs. Where it really gets amazing is when you take advantage of free charging… at home with solar or free chargers at work, malls, etc. I use a city spot almost exclusively that’s 100% free.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If you get into an accident, you are screwed, it's way too easy to "damage" the battery and have a 20K repair. It's a replacement part, not serviced.


Why? That’s what insurance is for.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> As I said, pukers can happen anywhere, at anytime. Avoiding nights, does not avoid pukers!


It’s worked so far. Maybe it’s your driving?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Authority said:


> It’s worked so far. Maybe it’s your driving?


"So far" is correct. My driving? Perhaps, but then again, "so far" so good. On the side of the road, yep. Never once in my car. Gotta' know what to look for (10,000+ rides.) Pukers come in every form. Perhaps yours will be that carsick baby/child? Oooops, spoiled it for ya'!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Authority said:


> .... Teslas electric motors have two moving parts, and single-speed “transmissions” that have no gears. There’s no “gearbox fluid changing”....


Apparently the video I provided explaining the Tesla gearbox (bearings, gears, motor, electronics, fluid, cooling, couplers, etc.) conflicts with your reality. 

Kind of like how you think insurance companies magically cover all collision loss and inconvenience instead of trying to stick the customer with as much cost as they can. 

Or how you think the occasional unexpected sickness is some other driver's fault. 

I don't know what you're an "authority" on, unless "ignorance" and "arrogance" are your metrics. 😆


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Apparently the video I provided explaining the Tesla gearbox (bearings, gears, motor, electronics, fluid, cooling, couplers, etc.) conflicts with your reality.


I think your confusion comes from outdated info. But since you weren’t able to do you own research, I’m happy to help. Heres a great article that not only explains why there is no transmission or gear box, but goes a little into what a transmission does, and even ends with the specific the specific misunderstanding you posted about older Tesla Model S (pre 2016)


“EVs only have/need a single-gear – or at least, this was true for the vast majority of electric cars made in the past decade. As a result of this, a transmission system is not needed in an electric car. And since there’s no transmission, there’s no transmission fluid required in an EV either!”



https://www.greencarfuture.com/electric/do-evs-need-transmission-fluid



Hope this clears up your misunderstandings… I’m sure you’re not the only one with inaccurate and outdated information. Feel free to follow up with any questions or apologies.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Authority said:


> 160K miles?? Battery typically lasts well over 500K… closer to a million. Longer than most engines, and without any maintenance costs. Where it really gets amazing is when you take advantage of free charging… at home with solar or free chargers at work, malls, etc. I use a city spot almost exclusively that’s 100% free.


Yikes, I went back and fact checked and you are spot on, expected lifespan over 500K miles with average 5% degradation over first 100K (20% degradation at 400K). Obvoiously that assumes proper battery care (not regularly charging over 90% and never letting it get to 0%)



Authority said:


> Why? That’s what insurance is for.


Yeah but you lose your car for a month (hopefully you have rental car replacement) and you are more likely to get totaled as they get older. Resale value on them is very high right now but that will not always be the case.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Authority said:


> I think your confusion comes from outdated info. But since you weren’t able to do you own research, I’m happy to help. Heres a great article that not only explains why there is no transmission or gear box, but goes a little into what a transmission does, and even ends with the specific the specific misunderstanding you posted about older Tesla Model S (pre 2016)
> 
> “EVs only have/need a single-gear – or at least, this was true for the vast majority of electric cars made in the past decade. As a result of this, a transmission system is not needed in an electric car. And since there’s no transmission, there’s no transmission fluid required in an EV either!”
> 
> ...


It's a performance rear motor and drive unit from a 2015-2016 Tesla Model S P90D, similar to the one used in the 2017-2020 P100D. I'd consider last year "current."

Advanced Transmission states Tesla has a 1-speed transmission.

From the article you linked: "The Telsa Model S, X, and 3 actually have gears in the front and rear motors."
and: "Model S contains a form of gearbox which contains transmission fluid, hence the Tesla service checklist PDF says that the transmission fluid needs changing at the 12 year – or 150k mile – mark. And some people on the Tesla forums have even said they’ve been advised to change the transmission fluid at the 1 year – or 12.5k mile – mark instead."

Those are direct quotes from your article, so somehow you missed that there's a gearbox that holds the gears and lubricant and other stuff. And that the Tesla Service Checklist shows Transmission fluid.

InsideEVs shows the Tesla gearbox and oil filter. The lubricant it uses is Dexron 6, which is Automatic Transmission Fluid, though it's being used as gear oil in this case.

I did find your 17-parts comment on GreenMatters, it's a bit misleading for those who don't know how the gearbox works, or that gears even exist. Clearly if one looks at the pictures, they do.

Regardless, there is a gearbox, with gears, and lubricant. Very simple, very obvious. If there's a different drive system being used on some models, show it to me, I'll be happy to take a look at their new technology.

Meanwhile, here's other gearbox video (the gears connected to the universal joint are pictured):


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yikes, I went back and fact checked and you are spot on


Thanks, I usually am. Also note that fleet owners, in worst case scenarios of constant supercharging to 100%, are still seeing 500K miles.




Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah but you lose your car for a month (hopefully you have rental car replacement)


That’s really a temporary issue, Tesla doesn’t take longer to repair, in fact because of the very limited number of moving parts repairing a Tesla takes a lot less labor than an ICE vehicle. The current long repair time are just a price of their success as more and more hit the road the supply chain for repair hasn’t caught up yet.



Disgusted Driver said:


> you are more likely to get totaled as they get older.


True with any vehicle, and not necessarily a bad thing one way or the other.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Resale value on them is very high right now but that will not always be the case.


I disagree, resale value stays high with quality products… look at Mercedes. If anything, it may go up as more and more people switch to electric the market for use electric vehicles will grow.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Regardless, there is a gearbox, with gears, and lubricant. Very simple, very obvious. If there's a different drive system being used on some models, show it to me, I'll be happy to take a look at their new technology.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's other gearbox video (the gears connected to the universal joint are pictured):


No, there’s not? Did you even watch the video? Read the title. It’s single speed so there’s no gears and no transmission. Just the motor itself! Are you OK?

Pre 2016 Model S was different, though not much.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Looking at the real-life battery statistics, and more importantly the warranty, the batteries should last 120,000 miles, probably 200,000 or more, which is a huge improvement.



Authority said:


> No, there’s not? Did you even watch the video? Read the title. It’s single speed so there’s no gears and no transmission. Just the motor itself! Are you OK?
> 
> Pre 2016 Model S was different, though not much.


The motor attaches to a reduction gear-box. The gears are shown throughout the video and in the cover image, and fit inside the gearbox, clearly show in the both videos I linked and the article you linked to. The presenter clearly describes the parts and purposes.

On a side note, a "fixie" bike has only one gear ratio (single-speed), yet it has gears.

Perhaps you're just trolling, though I've given you the benefit of the doubt since many people aren't familiar with how Tesla single-speed reduction gearboxes work.

Regardless, the oil (lubricant) and filter require replacement at some point, as do many other parts, similar to other cars.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Regardless, the oil (lubricant) and filter require replacement at some point, as do many other parts, similar to other cars.


Are you really just trolling now? The only gear is IN the motor which is sealed and NEVER needs fluid changing. Period. Educate yourself man!


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Looking at the real-life battery statistics, and more importantly the warranty, the batteries should last 120,000 miles, probably 200,000 or more, which is a huge improvement.


More trolling… who would buy a car that lasted only 120K miles?

“the Model 3 battery modules have a minimum life span of 1,500 charge cycles, which translates into approximately 300,000+ miles (standard range/standard range, plus option) and, up to 500,000 miles (long-range variants), so basically they last forever.”









How Long Will a Tesla Car Battery Really Last? (Model 3) - Rechargd


Is it really true that the Tesla Model 3 car battery will last forever? What is the real limit and how well do Teslas batteries really perform over the lifetime of the car.




rechargd.com





You read that right. The Tesla LR models have a MINIMUM battery life of 500K and there are _many_ reports of much more.

Next year, new battery models should easily do a million miles!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

You don't have your direct from Elon hopeful expectations correct, much less the real-world data which diverges from his optimism. 

When someone comes out with relevant information I listen and admit I missed something when it happens. It's called "learning." You should try it.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> When someone comes out with relevant information I listen and admit I missed something when it happens. It's called "learning." You should try it.


OK Boomer. Your lack of comprehension doesn’t mean it’s “not relevant”. Facts are facts. 

Sorry this new fangled stuff is so confusing!


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

If you can afford a Tesla, wouldn't your time be better spent applying for better paying jobs?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> If you can afford a Tesla, wouldn't your time be better spent applying for better paying jobs?


Not sure who you’re talking to or what you mean?

I have a Tesla, and Uber is the perfect side hustle for me. I have my own business and don’t have a “job” or want one. I don’t depend on Uber money, but it’s fun and profitable… easily pays for the car in my spare time. If you’re working for Uber full time, then I agree, find a better gig!


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Any money you make with uber could easily be made and then some working for yourself otherwise without the wear and tear on your car.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> Any money you make with uber could easily be made and then some working for yourself otherwise without the wear and tear on your car.


That’s true. But being inside all day not seeing people is boring. Everything isn’t just about money, at least it’s a hobby that pays for itself. I don’t drive enough for any wear and tear… and in a Tesla it costs nothing. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Deliver weed, you will makes more, meet more interesting people.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> Deliver weed, you will makes more, meet more interesting people.


Not my scene but thanks for the suggestion. I don’t deliver ANYTHING, I’m not getting out of my car.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Authority said:


> OK Boomer. Your lack of comprehension doesn’t mean it’s “not relevant”. Facts are facts.
> 
> Sorry this new fangled stuff is so confusing!


Your argument has degraded to name-calling; perhaps when you grow up, if you grow up, you'll understand basic mechanics, like what gears are and how they work.

I agree with @circuitsports, if you were at all successful at running your own business you'd be too busy doing that to keep trolling here. Instead of running RS you'd be at meetings.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Your argument has degraded to name-calling; perhaps when you grow up, if you grow up, you'll understand basic mechanics, like what gears are and how they work.
> 
> if you were at all successful at running your own business you'd be too busy doing that to keep trolling here. Instead of running RS you'd be at meetings.


So just to be clear, you’re accusing me of “name calling” in the same post that YOU suggest, without evidence, that my business must not be successful if I have the time to respond to you? You don’t see anything wrong with that?

That’s weird on so many levels, not the least of which is that success is exactly what gives us the freedom to do what we want, even if it happens to be trying to educate people on Reddit.

This isn’t about me, and it’s not about you. You’ve made some false statements, presumably because you don’t understand how electric motors work, that needed to be cleaned up. So let’s stick to the facts:

A Tesla doesn’t have a gearbox, a transmission, or require transmission/gear fluid replacements (since pre 2016). Tesla motors have a single speed, are sealed, and do not require any maintenance. This is pretty easy to verify, even the video you posted confirms it.

Do you still believe that a modern Tesla has gears and or transmission that require fluid changes, and if so, based on what evidence? If not, then just admit your misunderstanding.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

The 2020 still uses a lubricated reduction gearbox. If you think the motor is directly connected to the wheels, show me.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> The 2020 still uses a lubricated reduction gearbox. If you think the motor is directly connected to the wheels, show me.


Show me where and how I need to change fluid EVER in a permanently sealed system on a Tesla Model 3/Y. You keep saying, without any evidence, that it must changed.

“like any differential fluid the gearbox fluid needs changing“

Prove your assertion. I’ll wait.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I am not going to say it must be changed.... but it can be serviced. 









Tesla Model 3 - Oil Change


Yes you read that correctly, you can change the oil in your Tesla Model 3, but it's not the engine oil you normally think of when changing oil in your ICE vehicles. Let me explain: The electric motor (Drive Unit) in your Tesla uses oil to lubricate and cool the gear reduction and differential...




www.thedriveway.us


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

DexNex said:


> I am not going to say it must be changed.... but it can be serviced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Progress! So you admit when you said “like any differential fluid the gearbox fluid _*needs*_ changing“ that you were wrong?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Authority said:


> Progress! So you admit when you said “like any differential fluid the gearbox fluid _*needs*_ changing“ that you were wrong?


I didn't say that. Someone else did.

I have a 2019 3 LRDM. I know that the same motors are being used in the Semi with no recommended maintenance for 1M miles. I think we are safe to not service them as directed by Tesla.


----------

